# لقاء مع رائد فضاء عربي



## م المصري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*مقابلة مع رائد الفضاء العربي السوري-محمد فارس*​
*على هامش المؤتمر الفلكي الإسلامي الثالث، الذي انعقد في العاصمة الأردنية عمّان في الفترة ما بين 20 إلى 22 أكتوبر من العام 2003 م و الذي شارك فيه أكثر من أربعين متخصص و مهتم من مختلف الدول الإسلامية، كان لأعضاء الجمعية المشاركين في المؤتمر فرصة الالتقاء بالمختصين في علوم الفلك و الفضاء، وقد كان أحد أعضاء الوفد السوري، رائد الفضاء محمد فارس الذي صعد للفضاء ضمن برنامج الفضاء السوفييتي في صيف عام 1987م. فتمت مقابلته من قبل رئيس الجمعية أنور آل محمد و دار معه الحوار التالي:*


*س/ مرحباً بك رائد الفضاء العربي السوري و لو بدأنا بداية تقليدية بسؤالك عن بطاقة تعريفية مختصرة.*​*ج / أهلا و سهلاً بكم و أشكركم على هذا اللقاء، أنا رائد الفضاء العربي السوري محمد فارس من مواليد عام 1951م في مدينة حلب، متزوج و لدي خمسة أولاد، عملت طيار مقاتل لطائرة ميغ، ثم التحقت ببرنامج الفضاء السوفييتي، و قد انطلقنا في مركبة الفضاء سيوز في تاريخ 22 تموز عام 1987م مع طاقم روسي و التحمنا بعد يومين مع محطة الفضاء الروسية مير التي ترتفع 400 كلم عن سطح الأرض و التي تميل عن خط الاستواء بزاوية ثابتة مقدارها 51.2 درجة. كما تعلمون هذه القيمة تختلف باختلاف الدول و المراكز الفضائية.*

*س / قبل الاسترسال في الحديث عن الرحلة، متى بدأ اهتمامكم بالفضاء؟*
*ج/ في الحقيقة أنا كنت طيار مقاتل لطائرة ميغ، و عندنا في سوريا مراكز علمية بحثية، و مراكز استشعار عن بعد، و هناك أبحاث فضائية من السبعينات، و بالفعل تم التباحث في الثمانينات بين الحكومة السورية و الإتحاد السوفييتي على إرسال رائد فضاء سوري للفضاء و تم الاتفاق على ذلك، و طبعاً أقرب الناس للظروف التي يمر بها رائد الفضاء هم الطيارون المقاتلون، لأن الخروج للفضاء يحتاج إلى إمكانية بدنية علية و مميزة لأن الرحلة شاقة، و كما تعلمون فإن رائد الفضاء لابد أن يتعود على انعدام الجاذبية أو ما يسمى الجي السالبة ( G- ).*
*و يمكن تحسس هذا الأثر عندما يصعد الإنسان في طائرة و يمر بمطب جوي فإن الفضاء كله مطبٌ جوي، لذلك فإن 60 إلى 70 % من رواد الفضاء عندما يصعدون للفضاء فإنه ينتابهم حالة من التعب و الإعياء الشديدين. حتى أن بعض الرواد يصعد للفضاء و ينزل دون أن يشعر بنفسه من كثرة الإعياء و القيء و التعب خصوصاً إذا كانت الرحلة قصيرة، و أتذكر أن رائدي فضاء قبلنا صعدوا للمحطة مير و عادوا بعد خمسة أيام من دون أن يشعرا بأنفسهم أو ينجزا أي مهام، أما المهندسين أو العلماء الذين يمكثون لمدة شهور في المحطة فإنهم يظلون قرابة الشهر في تلك الوضعية إلى أن يتعودون على ذلك الوضع. لهذا تبرز أهمية أن يكون رائد الفضاء طياراً مقاتلاً.*

*س/ ألم يحدث لكم ذلك الفضاء ؟*
*ج/ لا الحمد لله على النعمة ، فقد سارت الرحلة على أفضل حال .*
*س/ كيف تم اختياركم لهذه المهمة ؟*
*ج/ في البداية تم اختيار أكثر من 50 طيار ثم تم إخضاعهم لتدريبات و اختبارات فاختير منهم 10 في سوريا، جاء وفدٌ روسي بعدها و قاموا باختبار العشرة و اختاروا منهم أربعة حيث توجهوا إلى موسكو، و اختير بعد 15 يوم اثنان منهم فقط، هما أنا و زميلي منير حبيب فالتحقنا بدورة في مدينة النجوم بالقرب من موسكو لمدة سنة، فتم بعدها تحديدي كرائد أساسي و زميلي كاحتياطي تحسباً لأي طارئ ، و في نهاية السنة الثانية تم الإطلاق و الحمد لله في تاريخ 22 يوليو ( تموز ) من العام 1987م.*
*س/ ما هي طبيعة البرنامج الفضائي، الذي أنجزته في الفضاء؟*
*ج/ قمت بإجراء 13 تجربة علمية و عند بداية طرح القائمة على الروس أكدوا لي أن هذا العدد كثير لا يمكن القيام به في الفترة القصيرة التي سأمكثها في الفضاء و لكن و لله الحمد تمكنت من إنجازها على ما يرام. و هذه التجارب العلمية أطلقنا أسماء تاريخية سورية عليها ، مثل (بصرى ، قاسيون ، تدمر ، و غيرها ...) فكانت تجارب كيميائية و صناعية و طبية و استشعار عن بعد.*
*و من أمثلة التجارب الكيميائية:*
*1/ تجربة صهر و خلط معدن الحديد و الألمنيوم في الفضاء، بغية الحصول على معدن جديد يستفاد منه في الصناعة.*
*2/ تجربة صهر و خلط معدن الجاليوم و الأنتموان للحصول على مادة تدخل في صناعة أشباه الموصلات التي تدخل في صناعة الإلكترونيات.*
*3/ تجربة خلط ثاني أكسيد الأباتيت مع نسب مختلفة من الماء و الأملاح للحصول على مادة مناسبة تدخل في صناعة الأسنان التعويضية و المنظفات.*
*4/ تجربة بصرى: لدراسة الطبقة الفضائية على ارتفاع 300 كلم و هذه التجربة أجريتها 12 مرة، كل مرة تستغرق ساعتين فكان مجموع ساعتها 24 ساعة.*
*و هناك تجارب الاستشعار عن بعد حيث تم تصوير سوريا من الفضاء، لدراسة التلوث المائي و الجوي والأحواض الجوفية. وكذلك لدراسة نسب الملوحة في التربة.*
*وأما التجارب الطبية فكان منها :*
*1/ تجربة مراقبة القلب ، حيث حملت جهاز قياس نبضات القلب لمدة 48 ساعة.*
*2/ تجربة تأثير الفضاء على الدورة الدموية.*
*3/ تجربة تأثير الفضاء على سلوك رواد الفضاء، حيث خضعت لاختبار نفسي، كما قمت بتعبئة استمارة حول ردود الأفعال الانعكاسية على رائد الفضاء، أظن أن ذلك كان برنامجاً حافلاً.*
*س/ لنتحدث الآن عن المشاعر الإنسانية, كيف تصف لحظة انطلاق المركبة الفضائية؟*
*ج/ سألت عن شيء جميل أنا أتذكر أني قدمت محاضرة وحيدة عن المشاعر الإنسانية لرائد الفضاء, وخصوصاً لحظة الانطلاق, فتحدثت ساعتين دون أن اشعر. وبلا شك فإن لحظة الانطلاق من أهم اللحظات التي يمر بها رائد الفضاء, وهي خلاصة تدريبات مكثفة. إذ أن الهدف من تلك التدريبات إعداد رائد الفضاء لتلك اللحظة. لذلك يظل رائد الفضاء ينتظر هذه اللحظة برهبةٍ و رغبة، و ليس فقط رائد الفضاء الذي كان ينتظر هذه اللحظة، و إنما كان كثيرٌ من أهلنا في سوريا و الدول العربية ينتظرونها. و كما تعلم فإنها نقطة حرجة فعلاً حيث ينتظر رائد الفضاء أكثر من ثلاث ساعات في صاروخ ارتفاعه 50 متراً قبل الإطلاق، ولك أن تتخيل كم يصبح طول تلك الفترة على نفسية رائد الفضاء و كأنها ثلاث سنوات. وأما لحظة الانطلاق فهي لحظة الانعتاق من الجاذبية و لا زلت أتذكرها جيداً وأعيش لحظاتها حتى بعد 17 عاماً من الرحلة.*

*س/ أتذكر أني قرأت مقابلة مع أحد أقدم رواد الفضاء الروس (بوريس فولينوف) يتحدث فيها عن نفس ما تحدثت به تقريباً و يصف فيها مشاهدته للأرض من الفضاء فكان يقول أن ذلك يكسب الإنسان حكمة، و هو يستغرب من حدوث الحروب على سطح الأرض، فكيف تصف لنا الأرض كما شاهدتها من الفضاء.*
*ج/ جمال ما فوقه جمال و شكل الأرض له جمالان في النفس :*
*أولاً: الجمال المادي الطبيعي : من ناحية شكل الأرض و المتغيرات التي ترتسم على هذا الكوكب من بحار و قارات تشكل لوحة جمالية، و هي أجمل من القمر و بقية الكواكب و النظر لها من الفضاء هو منظر قل نظيره. *
*و الجمال الثاني: هو الجمال النفسي و الشعور بالارتباط العاطفي بالأرض حيث يلتجئ رائد الفضاء لا شعورياً إلى الأرض عندما يشعر بأي خطر، و هي مثل حضن الأم الذي يأوي إليه الطفل و يكتسب منه العطف و الحنان.*
*لذلك فمن الطبيعي أن يستغرب من حدوث الحروب بين بني البشر كل من نظر للأرض من الفضاء، كما أن رائد الفضاء يشعر أكثر من غيره كيف أن هذه الكرة الأرضية الصغيرة في هذا الكون الكبير هي الوحيدة التي تتوفر فيها أسباب الحياة و يستشعر بأهمية الحفاظ عليها.*
*س/ ما مقدار الفترة التي مكثتها في المحطة الفضائية مير؟ *
*ج/ 8 أيام ، و هكذا يمكث أغلب رواد الفضاء و حتى رحلات مكوك الفضاء تستغرق نحو تلك الفترة أو أقل ، ولكن بعض الرواد الذين يبقون في المحطة قد تستغرق مدة بقائهم عدة شهور ، و هناك أحد الرواد مكث أطول فترة لمدة أكثر من سنة .*
*وأودّ أن أشير إلى أن وجود رائد الفضاء في الفضاء هو تجربةٌ بحد ذاتها يراد منها معرفة تأثير الفضاء عليه و يتم اختبار وقياس قدرته لكي يمكن التحضير للرحلات الأطول. فمثلاً رحلة الإنسان للمريخ قد تستغرق أكثر من سنتين !! فلا بد من معرفة آثار الفضاء المادية و النفسية قبل الإقدام على هذه الخطوة.*
*و أتذكر في هذا الصدد ، أن أحد رواد الفضاء أخذ يتمرد على أوامر الأرض و لم يعد ينفذ شيئاً لأن الوضع الذي يعيش فيه غير طبيعي من جميع الجوانب من الأكل و الشرب و النوم و غيره. وهذا القريب من الأرض يمكن إرجاعه للأرض بسهولة، و لكن إذا كان الإنسان في رحلة للمريخ كيف يمكن إرجاعه بسهولة عندما ينتابه ذلك السلوك، والرحلة قد تستغرق سنتين؟*
*س/ كيف تقيم أداء العرب في مجال أبحاث الفضاء وامتلاك تكنولوجيا الفضاء؟*
*ج/ بالطبع ليس كما يجب نحن كدول منفصلة و كجهود معزولة عن بعضها البعض لدينا إمكانيات ولكن هذه الإمكانيات إذا بقيت متفرقة لن يكون إنتاجها كما إذا كانت متكاتفةً مع بعضها البعض كما تفعل بقية الأمم في هذا المجال.*
*لاحظ أن الإعداد لإطلاق رائد فضاء يحتاج إلى إمكانيات ضخمة، فمثلاً أوروبا رغم قدمها في هذا المضمار إلا أنها لحد الآن لم تطلق رائد فضاء بصناعة أوروبية. أطلقوا برنامج "أريان" من 1 إلى 5 و لكنهم لحد الآن لم يطلقوا رحلة مأهولة لضخامة إمكانياتها. *
*وقبل مدة قصيرة فقط أطلقت الصين رغم إمكانياتها أول رائد فضاء صيني لتصبح ثالث دولة فضائية. يجب أن نفكر في البداية في خلق برنامج فضاء يعتمد على إطلاق الصورايخ الفضائية التي تحمل أقماراً اصطناعية لأن ذلك أقل خطراً و كلفة.*
*س/ و ماذا على المستوى الشعبي؟*
*ج/ أنا لمست من خلال زياراتي لمختلف الدول العربية التي زرتها أن هناك أرضية و رغبة في الحصول على ذلك و الجميع يأمل أن تمتلك الأمة هذه التقنية، ولكن يجب أن نعلم أن امتلاك هذه التقنية لا بد أن يأتي نتيجةً لتقدم الأمة في نظم التعليم و بناء عقلية الفرد.*
*س/ هل أنتم مستمرون في الأبحاث الفضائية؟*
*ليس هناك أبحاث رسمية حالية و إنما أقوم بالمشاركة في المؤتمرات والمحاضرات في المراكز العلمية كما أني على إطلاع دائم في هذا المجال، و قبل عدة أيام كنت أشارك في مؤتمر لرواد الفضاء عقد في اليابان.*
*س/ هل تفكر في العودة إلى الفضاء عند توفر الفرصة المناسبة؟*
*يا ليت ؛ ذلك حلم أتمنى أن يتكرر .*
*س/ في الأخير هل من كلمة توجهونها للجيل الصاعد من أبناء هذه الأمة؟*
*ج/ أبعث نصيحة لهذه الأمة و للشباب على وجه الخصوص أن حبوا أوطانكم و أمتكم، و دعوا عنكم توافه الأمور لأن هذه الأمور لا تخلق تقدم و لا أمم.*
*رائد الفضاء محمد فارس مع الأستاذ أنور آل محمد*


*منقول *


----------



## جاسر (21 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً... شكراً 



> بالطبع ليس كما يجب نحن كدول منفصلة و كجهود معزولة عن بعضها البعض لدينا إمكانيات ولكن هذه الإمكانيات إذا بقيت متفرقة لن يكون إنتاجها كما إذا كانت متكاتفةً مع بعضها البعض كما تفعل بقية الأمم في هذا المجال.



هنا مكمن الخلل

جــزاكـ الله خيــر


----------



## م المصري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

عفوا ... عفوا 

و قد اصبت في اقتباسك مشرفنا الفاضل ... بالفعل هنا مكمن الخلل 

حياااك الله ...


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

mody_refat قال:


> mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


 
thanks mody


----------

